

WatchMouse site monitoring dashboard widget - nir
http://www.watchmouse.com/en/widget/dashboard_widget.php

======
nir
It's not exactly enterprise material, since AFAIK it only works when your
laptop is on, but it's nice if you have a few non-critical sites you want to
keep an eye on.

